# Bear grease podcast



## ddd-shooter (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm sure many of you know, but if not,  Clay Newcomb has a new podcast with  meateater. It's called "bear grease." Great listen. This week (episode 6) will be a podcast I'll recommend to newbies. It's all about akerns. 
He spins a good yarn and he's southern. I enjoy it. Hope y'all do.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 17, 2021)

Haven’t heard the new one yet, but I did consume his BHM podcast.


----------



## Mattval (Jun 18, 2021)

It is not as good as the Bear hunting magazine podcast.  I hope rinella does not ruin him.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 18, 2021)

Its pretty good... On a couple of episodes, it seems like they tried really hard to come up with a topic that a scientist could speak on that is somewhat related to the main topic. I could care less for that, but I think the last one about acorns and how the word is pronounced was very interesting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2021)

I love it, one of my favorite podcasts. I wish it was weekly. Clay has a way of diving deeper into things I am already thinking about.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jun 18, 2021)

Mattval said:


> It is not as good as the Bear hunting magazine podcast.  I hope rinella does not ruin him.



I'm with you.  I would probably like bear grease better if I hadn't been a fan of his bear hunting magazine podcast first.  I like alright but I miss his old podcast.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 18, 2021)

I will say, of all the hunting podcasts, this one would probably be most appealing to non-hunters, which is not a bad thing. I feel that even if I did not hunt, I would still find the podcast interesting. Clay is very well spoken and He does a great job explaining why hunting is important and why it is such a huge part of our lives, which non-hunters need to hear in a receivable way.

A very well spoken guy who thinks the term "hillbilly" is a term of endearment... I like him!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2021)

Mattval said:


> It is not as good as the Bear hunting magazine podcast.  I hope rinella does not ruin him.


Why would Rinella "ruin" him? I think Steve has probably done more positive PR for hunting than almost anybody out there in the last few years. He has about the only hunting show that I actually enjoy watching nowadays that is actually interesting and not all about horns and bragging. I have nothing but respect for him and his whole team. And having Clay on board just makes it better, and a little more grounded in traditional values.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jun 18, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why would Rinella "ruin" him? I think Steve has probably done more positive PR for hunting than almost anybody out there in the last few years. He has about the only hunting show that I actually enjoy watching nowadays that is actually interesting and not all about horns and bragging. I have nothing but respect for him and his whole team. And having Clay on board just makes it better, and a little more grounded in traditional values.




Well said NCHillbilly.  Couldn't agree more.  The new podcast is pretty good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2021)

I’ll check it out.  Sounds like something I would enjoy.  Going on my first bear hunt this year so this will get me even more fired up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I’ll check it out.  Sounds like something I would enjoy.  Going on my first bear hunt this year so this will get me even more fired up.


It's just a really good podcast about southern culture, history, and people with hunting mixed in. Clay has a rare talent for getting into topics in a way that makes you think and appreciate  the way we were raised even more.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2021)

I notice Steve shut Ben Obrien's podcast down when he started getting all liberal, and replaced it with Clay's. It needed doing.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 18, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I notice Steve shut Ben Obrien's podcast down when he started getting all liberal, and replaced it with Clay's. It needed doing.


Yeah they said it was because he was taking on a new role, but that was a hard listen for me. Only listened to one or two with interesting guests. Was also three hours long which doesn't help unless you're very well spoken and can command everyone's attention.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 18, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I love it, one of my favorite podcasts. I wish it was weekly. Clay has a way of diving deeper into things I am already thinking about.


Clay said it will go weekly soon. I'm glad someone who has some intellect and a compelling narrative ability is helping to better represent "southern culture." I think his akern podcast did a great job of that as well. 
Many of us hillbillies are deep thinkers, despite popular opinion.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2021)

I’m listening to the Death of a Bear Hunter episode and loving it.  Thanks for mentioning this podcast.  I can tell it will be one of my favorites.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 18, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Clay said it will go weekly soon. I'm glad someone who has some intellect and a compelling narrative ability is helping to better represent "southern culture." I think his akern podcast did a great job of that as well.
> Many of us hillbillies are deep thinkers, despite popular opinion.



I thought the lady talking about the southern accent was pretty interesting!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I’m listening to the Death of a Bear Hunter episode and loving it.  Thanks for mentioning this podcast.  I can tell it will be one of my favorites.


I went and ordered that book five minutes after I finished the podcast. It's a great read.


----------



## Heath (Jun 18, 2021)

I haven’t listened to any podcasts but I would be curious why someone thinks Steven Rinella would ruin Clay.  They are literally the only two TV personalities I will watch.  There may be more to it than I understand because I have not had TV for 13-14 years now.  I will watch most of there stuff online when I get a chance.  I would also agree that Rinella has done as much or more for our community than anyone in regards to outsiders perception.  Both men are great for our community in my opinion.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 18, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I’m listening to the Death of a Bear Hunter episode and loving it.  Thanks for mentioning this podcast.  I can tell it will be one of my favorites.


Yes! Loved that one as well! I need to get that book as well...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yes! Loved that one as well! I need to get that book as well...


It's a good read.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2021)

Heath said:


> I haven’t listened to any podcasts but I would be curious why someone thinks Steven Rinella would ruin Clay.  They are literally the only two TV personalities I will watch.  There may be more to it than I understand because I have not had TV for 13-14 years now.  I will watch most of there stuff online when I get a chance.  I would also agree that Rinella has done as much or more for our community than anyone in regards to outsiders perception.  Both men are great for our community in my opinion.


I have no idea what anybody would find fault with Rinella about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2021)

I need to find the books written by the professor interviewed in the Death of a Bear Hunter episode too.

As for Steven Rinella, I really like him.  I enjoy his show and own his wild game cook book.  He’s been good for hunters and he’s fairly young so he will be good for hunters for a long time.  He has also been a big influence on Joe Rogan who has a huge audience and is now a hunter himself and outspoken in favor of hunting thanks to Steven Rinella as well as Cam Hanes.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have no idea what anybody would find fault with Rinella about.



No, and it makes me insane that every hunter and fisherman is not a BHA member


----------



## jbogg (Jun 18, 2021)

I enjoy the new Bear Grease podcast as well. Clay has a good interviewing style, and follows up with intriguing questions. I also find his non-hunting topics to be very interesting as well.  Guard the Gate!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> No, and it makes me insane that every hunter and fisherman is not a BHA member


But, they're not all fist-pounding screaming conservatives!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 18, 2021)

By the way, love the part about the pronunciation of Appalachia. I roll my eyes everytime someone says appa lay sha.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> By the way, love the part about the pronunciation of Appalachia. I roll my eyes everytime someone says appa lay sha.


That sha especially gives me the jim jams.


----------



## splatek (Jun 18, 2021)

For me rinella’s show helped push me to find a mentor to start hunting. I’d been wanting to learn for most of my life but had no one to show me the ropes. 
One of the things I like about rinella show is they don’t always score, and in my limited experience that’s an accurate depiction of hunting.

Clay has a great way of presenting topics that are appealing to a broad audience. The akern podcast was great and I’m not sure how he’s going to  top that one. been great listening to the interplay between science and culture as it should be. 

Not many good podcasts out there so I really cherish the ones that are good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2021)

Another good one I found recently:

"Stories: A History of Appalachia." Very good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2021)

I watched a documentary about Ray Hicks the mountain story teller last night.  It was good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2021)

splatek said:


> For me rinella’s show helped push me to find a mentor to start hunting. I’d been wanting to learn for most of my life but had no one to show me the ropes.
> One of the things I like about rinella show is they don’t always score, and in my limited experience that’s an accurate depiction of hunting.
> 
> Clay has a great way of presenting topics that are appealing to a broad audience. The akern podcast was great and I’m not sure how he’s going to  top that one. been great listening to the interplay between science and culture as it should be.
> ...


See I have the opposite problem.  It’s not that I can’t find good podcasts it’s that there are too many that I like.  I see already that this one is going to shove one out of the way.


----------



## splatek (Jun 18, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> See I have the opposite problem.  It’s not that I can’t find good podcasts it’s that there are too many that I like.  I see already that this one is going to shove one out of the way.



Maybe I’m too new to notice the nuance but I feel like every hunting podcast says the same thing only uses a different guest to say it. Not saying I don’t listen and learn and not saying that repetition isn’ta good thing but if I’m going to dedicate an hour or so give me something new. 

The wired to hunt podcast is like that , but that’s also the podcast That had an episode with Shane Mahoney that changed the way I think about things. He said something to the effect of “there is no other time, than when hunting, when all of your senses come alive “That sentiment couldn’t be truer to me. I notice smells, sounds, small leaves twitch in the distance. The modern world would call it “dialed in” I think.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2021)

splatek said:


> Maybe I’m too new to notice the nuance but I feel like every hunting podcast says the same thing only uses a different guest to say it. Not saying I don’t listen and learn and not saying that repetition isn’ta good thing but if I’m going to dedicate an hour or so give me something new.
> 
> The wired to hunt podcast is like that , but that’s also the podcast That had an episode with Shane Mahoney that changed the way I think about things. He said something to the effect of “there is no other time, than when hunting, when all of your senses come alive “That sentiment couldn’t be truer to me. I notice smells, sounds, small leaves twitch in the distance. The modern world would call it “dialed in” I think.


I gotcha.  This one and Meateater are the hunting ones that I like.  There are others that are about other things that I like a lot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2021)

splatek said:


> Maybe I’m too new to notice the nuance but I feel like every hunting podcast says the same thing only uses a different guest to say it. Not saying I don’t listen and learn and not saying that repetition isn’ta good thing but if I’m going to dedicate an hour or so give me something new.
> 
> The wired to hunt podcast is like that , but that’s also the podcast That had an episode with Shane Mahoney that changed the way I think about things. He said something to the effect of “there is no other time, than when hunting, when all of your senses come alive “That sentiment couldn’t be truer to me. I notice smells, sounds, small leaves twitch in the distance. The modern world would call it “dialed in” I think.


I never could get into that one, but I really like the original Meateater podcast, and Bear Grease. The Bent fishing podcast from Meateater is pretty entertaining, too.


----------



## Mattval (Jun 19, 2021)

Ok, Ok.  Let me clarify what I meant.  When I said "Ruin Clay" I did not mean that physically or in a negative light.  I suspect it was decided that Clay had to stop the Bear Hunting Magazine Podcast.  I really liked that podcast.  So I am sure dropping that and creating something different was a stipulation of being hired on.  Also I have a subscription to Bear Hunting Magazine.  I hope this collaboration with Meat eater does not take away from that.  Meateater should use that actually.  Rinella and the Meateater crew are my favorite TV hunters. I certainly did not mean to put them in a negative light.

 I guess I am just being selfish.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2021)

Mattval said:


> Ok, Ok.  Let me clarify what I meant.  When I said "Ruin Clay" I did not mean that physically or in a negative light.  I suspect it was decided that Clay had to stop the Bear Hunting Magazine Podcast.  I really liked that podcast.  So I am sure dropping that and creating something different was a stipulation of being hired on.  Also I have a subscription to Bear Hunting Magazine.  I hope this collaboration with Meat eater does not take away from that.  Meateater should use that actually.  Rinella and the Meateater crew are my favorite TV hunters. I certainly did not mean to put them in a negative light.
> 
> I guess I am just being selfish.


Gotcha. I think Clay is already making Meateater a better, more interesting  place. If nothing else, he's teaching them to speak proper English.


----------



## Mattval (Jun 19, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I notice Steve shut Ben Obrien's podcast down when he started getting all liberal, and replaced it with Clay's. It needed doing.


Yes I have listened to a few of them.  Hard to listen to.  There was aone episode where he was interviewing Steve.  He started going into some show called game of thrones.  Steve did not watch it, became irritated and got up and left!  Lol.  But how do you think this guy Ben o Brien was liberal.  I really just thought he sounded like a city kid


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2021)

Mattval said:


> Yes I have listened to a few of them.  Hard to listen to.  There was aone episode where he was interviewing Steve.  He started going into some show called game of thrones.  Steve did not watch it, became irritated and got up and left!  Lol.  But how do you think this guy Ben o Brien was liberal.  I really just thought he sounded like a city kid


He's a mixed-up White Claw-fueled Hipster. The nail in his coffin was when he got on there and said he changed his mind and voted for Biden at the last minute and endorsed him. There was a big firestorm of backlash from hunters, especially since Ben used to work for the NRA and claims to be pro-2A.

Ben is a very articulate person, with some thoughtful ideas. It was a good show at first with some good episodes, then it got weird and turned into a podcast about a hunter apologizing for and trying to justify his hunting in his own mind, seemed like. He would have animal rights advocates and vegans on there as guests and give them a voice and try to find "common ground" with them, which is pretty much impossible. It got to be something I didn't care to listen to, because I was usually mad at Ben by the end for his seeming apologetic stance about being a hunter.

Oh, and I loved Game of Thrones myself. Great series. I own the complete show on DVD.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2021)

Steve is a great writer too. American Buffalo is one of my all time favorites


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2021)

Cal’s week in review is good too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Steve is a great writer too. American Buffalo is one of my all time favorites


I'm reading that right now. Very good so far. He was a good writer long before he started the tv thing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Cal’s week in review is good too.


Yes. I'm subscribed to that one, too. I like it.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jun 19, 2021)

Also, and this has nothing to do with the outdoors, “In the Red Clay” about Billy Sunday Bert and the Dixie Maffia is fantastic. 

My business requires that I work outside and alone so I listen to podcasts about 8 hrs a day. Taking the kiddos to the gym now so Im gonna try out this stories podcast for sure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Also, and this has nothing to do with the outdoors, “In the Red Clay” about Billy Sunday Bert and the Dixie Maffia is fantastic.
> 
> My business requires that I work outside and alone so I listen to podcasts about 8 hrs a day. Taking the kiddos to the gym now so Im gonna try out this stories podcast for sure.


Same here, I'm listening at work most days, and have a two hour round trip commute daily.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 19, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Cal’s week in review is good too.


The thing.... ￼about Cal..... Is his long..... Pregnant pauses...... During his speaking......

It's not as bad during his prepared show notes, but boy that guy is hard for me to listen to telling a story. I can only do a little Cal at a time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> The thing.... ￼about Cal..... Is his long..... Pregnant pauses...... During his speaking......
> 
> It's not as bad during his prepared show notes, but boy that guy is hard for me to listen to telling a story. I can only do a little Cal at a time.


Oh that sounds like Jocko Willink.  If y’all do t know who he is he’s a retired Navy SEAL who has a podcast.  I like him as a person but listening to him is like work and the long pauses are part of the reason why.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> The thing.... ￼about Cal..... Is his long..... Pregnant pauses...... During his speaking......
> 
> It's not as bad during his prepared show notes, but boy that guy is hard for me to listen to telling a story. I can only do a little Cal at a time.


Don't mind listening to Cal at all, myself.


----------



## Mattval (Jun 26, 2021)

*Hey Yall!  Clay Newcomb just made it on the Rogan!  I am listening now!*


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2021)

Mattval said:


> *Hey Yall!  Clay Newcomb just made it on the Rogan!  I am listening now!*


Awesome!  I’ll definitely give it a listen.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jun 27, 2021)

Imagine this dude’s life. Now he’s on the biggest media platform and the last honest media in the world.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 30, 2021)

Listening to latest Bear Grease Podcast while I work this morning. It is on Appalachian culture and is GREAT!


----------



## Mattval (Jul 1, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Listening to latest Bear Grease Podcast while I work this morning. It is on Appalachian culture and is GREAT!


Started that one this morning on the way home from work!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Listening to latest Bear Grease Podcast while I work this morning. It is on Appalachian culture and is GREAT!


I listened to it yesterday and really enjoyed it.  I’m looking forward to the second part.  I particularly enjoyed the interview with the professor from UNC Asheville.  His explanation of the origin of some of the “common knowledge” about the people of the region was interesting and insiteful.


----------



## splatek (Jul 1, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I listened to it yesterday and really enjoyed it.  I’m looking forward to the second part.  I particularly enjoyed the interview with the professor from UNC Asheville.  His explanation of the origin of some of the “common knowledge” about the people of the region was interesting and insiteful.



I couldn’t agree more. the podcast is really smart.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 3, 2021)

Dude the Bear Grease podcast is awesome, if you can even call it that. It’s more of an audio show than a traditional podcast. I’ve always liked Newcomb but he just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Listening to latest Bear Grease Podcast while I work this morning. It is on Appalachian culture and is GREAT!


I've met the guy he was talking to. He lives a little over 20 miles from here. Next county over from mine. I bear hunted with some of the Clarks a time or two back in the day. They used to hunt right around where I live. I know the professor he interviewed, too.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 3, 2021)

That was a really good one. I think the meateater guys are the only really good voice left in hunting. They call out bad legislation from both political parties and treat animals with respect while supporting both ecology and our public lands. So glad to see that in this day in age.


----------



## Whit90 (Jul 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've met the guy he was talking to. He lives a little over 20 miles from here. Next county over from mine. I bear hunted with some of the Clarks a time or two back in the day. They used to hunt right around where I live. I know the professor he interviewed, too.



that’s awesome. Would love to hunt will an ol timer that has that much experience!


----------



## splatek (Jul 4, 2021)

I've always had a penchant for bluegrass music and banjo picking, as well. Learning the banjo is on the bucket list, but it's going to have to wait until I figure out No GA bear hunting... so probably never get to it. HA!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2021)

splatek said:


> I've always had a penchant for bluegrass music and banjo picking, as well. Learning the banjo is on the bucket list, but it's going to have to wait until I figure out No GA bear hunting... so probably never get to it. HA!


Do both.  I am.  Started learning the banjer a few months ago.  I’ve got a long way to go but I can play a few songs already.  Going bear hunting for the first time this fall.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jul 30, 2021)

I really tried to like Clay's new podcast but I can't stand it! The guests are great and topics are interesting...it's just so over produced it makes me cringe every time. I've consumed Clay's media for years now but he messed up selling out to the Meateater Merchandise Monster. These days I'm stuck on the Southern Outdoorsman and Sporting Dog Talk podcasts to pass the time when I have headphones in.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 30, 2021)

I think it’s ok. I miss the old podcast especially ones where he just talked to bear biologists. I honestly like all the meateater casts.  Meateater, cal’s week in review, and bent are some of my favorites out there. 

One thing’s for sure. His bank account doesnt think he made a mistake.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 30, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I really tried to like Clay's new podcast but I can't stand it! The guests are great and topics are interesting...it's just so over produced it makes me cringe every time. I've consumed Clay's media for years now but he messed up selling out to the Meateater Merchandise Monster. These days I'm stuck on the Southern Outdoorsman and Sporting Dog Talk podcasts to pass the time when I have headphones in.


I think it's over produced as well. I like simple though


----------



## Whit90 (Jul 30, 2021)

maybe over produced, but in the world of hunting/outdoor podcasts I like it pretty good.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jul 30, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I think it’s ok. I miss the old podcast especially ones where he just talked to bear biologists. I honestly like all the meateater casts.  Meateater, cal’s week in review, and bent are some of my favorites out there.
> 
> One thing’s for sure. His bank account doesnt think he made a mistake.



I used to really like the Meateater podcast but then they completely stopped talking about hunting. Now you just listen to Steve make bad jokes that all his employee-friends feel obligated to laugh at. The last few times I gave it a try it was 2 hrs of commercials for hair growth products, mattresses and underwear with a bit of random conversations about what everyone did over the weekend. No thanks lol.

You're right though. I'm sure the bank account looks good and that's what most people value.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I really tried to like Clay's new podcast but I can't stand it! The guests are great and topics are interesting...it's just so over produced it makes me cringe every time. I've consumed Clay's media for years now but he messed up selling out to the Meateater Merchandise Monster. These days I'm stuck on the Southern Outdoorsman and Sporting Dog Talk podcasts to pass the time when I have headphones in.


Southern Outdoorsman is a great one. Those guys pump out some good content.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jul 30, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Southern Outdoorsman is a great one. Those guys pump out some good content.


Dude they've been killin it lately with the GPS data they're digging into. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> Dude they've been killin it lately with the GPS data they're digging into. Very interesting stuff.


Oh that stuff got me thinking hard. I’m gonna have to go back and re listen to those.


----------



## Whit90 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I used to really like the Meateater podcast but then they completely stopped talking about hunting. Now you just listen to Steve make bad jokes that all his employee-friends feel obligated to laugh at. The last few times I gave it a try it was 2 hrs of commercials for hair growth products, mattresses and underwear with a bit of random conversations about what everyone did over the weekend. No thanks lol.
> 
> You're right though. I'm sure the bank account looks good and that's what most people value.



I think Steve's rambling is why they started putting out more structured/produced content. Of course this is just an assumption. Steve's show has no structure at all and it can go off the rails for 30 minutes or more. 

The southern outdoorsman is a great one!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 30, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> I think Steve's rambling is why they started putting out more structured/produced content. Of course this is just an assumption. Steve's show has no structure at all and it can go off the rails for 30 minutes or more.
> 
> The southern outdoorsman is a great one!


That's one thing I like about it. I really like all the Meateater podcasts. I love the banter and yakking. If I want to hear a structured lecture, I'll go to a seminar.


----------



## Whit90 (Jul 30, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's one thing I like about it. I really like all the Meateater podcasts. I love the banter and yakking. If I want to hear a structured lecture, I'll go to a seminar.



Dont get me wrong, I enjoy listening to the Meateater podcast, but I could see how it might bore some folks. 

Although, I could NOT listen to the fox lady on last weeks episode... her voice and the way she spoke drove me up the wall!!!! What she had to say was interesting, but man I had to turn it off lol.


----------



## splatek (Jul 30, 2021)

As far as the non-hunting content podcasts I can get behind Bear Grease. I like that he has local and non-local educated guests. That dichotomy of views plays out nicely. I do not think I have the skills to judge the level of overproduction, having never produced anything. There do seem to be a bit of music and scripted talking points here and there, but it doesn't ever detract from the main point. Also, my ten year old just likes his voice and the "way he says things"

If I am listening to _learn_ SO is a favorite. Those guys strike me as really wanting to learn as much as possible and use any means necessary; they also strike me as having evolved from the typical podcast where we just hear the same old guests saying the same thing again and again. Not saying that's a bad thing, it's just with limited time, I don't want to hear so and so say the same thing over and over. 

I am still waiting for @jbogg and @chrislibby88 to start their podcast.


----------

